# 29881 and 29879



## coder067 (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you bill these together if they are done in the same compartment? I was always told you couldn't.

Thank you


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Sep 7, 2011)

Per CCI Edits, 29879 and 29881 can be billed together even if they were performed within the same compartment.  However, do not confuse 29879 with 29877, which will more than likely always bundle with a primary procedure performed within the same compartment.


----------



## armen (Sep 8, 2011)

TGIGLIO said:


> Can you bill these together if they are done in the same compartment? I was always told you couldn't.
> 
> Thank you



make sure documentation support 29879 and not 29877:

*CPT 29879* The physician makes 1 cm long portal incisions on either side of the patellar tendon for arthroscopic access into the knee joint. Lesions of the articular cartilage are identified by the arthroscope and the use of a probe. Additional portal incisions may be made to provide better access to the lesions. Debridement of the unstable or fragmented cartilage is accomplished with a motorized suction cutter. The cartilage is smoothed down to the layer of subchondral bone which promotes bleeding and regeneration of cartilage. Any loose bodies are removed. The physician may also drill holes into the subchondral bone or create tiny fractures (microfractures) to further promote cartilage regeneration. The joint is flushed. A temporary drain may be applied. Incisions are closed with sutures and Steri-strips.


----------



## coder067 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you guys very much!


----------

